# Vacation!



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Leaving for Bar Harbor/Acadia on the 6th. We go up there every year and stay at a little CG on Mt Desert Island called Spruce Valley. Its an older CG on the "quiet side" of the Island. We have been going up here for over 10 years. It's one of our favorite places to be. We tell our kids that this is where God has his summer place.









Bob action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great vacation! Give us a full report when you get back. action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a great trip. We went up there last year, but stayed at the KOA. It was in a great location, but was a bit crowded for my tastes. Next time we head up that way, I plan on looking for a different campground. I will add Spruce Valley to my list of places to look at.

Tim


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for all the good wishes. We will be off tomorrow after the 4 year old little guy goes to the doctors and hopefully gets the cast off his foot! Bummer if we go up to Acadia and he can't go swimming. See you all when we get back!

Bob


----------

